
Yvonne Farrell and Shelley McNamara Receive the 2020 Pritzker Architecture Prize - pseudolus
https://www.pritzkerprize.com/laureates/2020
======
9nGQluzmnq3M
So much raw concrete. You'd think architects would have figured out by now
that this is _not_ a material that ages gracefully.

------
vearwhershuh
More austere boxes at dehumanized scale. Insecticide factory, school, church
or city hall? Who can tell?

I liked it better when architects aped greeks and romans, rather than WW2-era
germans.

------
voldacar
What totally bland and forgettable architecture. Oh look, a rectangle. With
more rectangles next to it. Yawn.

Maybe in 500 years people will think of our time as an architectural dark age

